# Just got myself the IJust 2 tank



## Eddio (18/11/15)

hey guys

A month or two ago I decided to get myself the Subox Mini Kit by Kangertech, that ran well except for the fact that it would leak pretty badly every few days. This was kinda frustrating for me so I picked up the Eleaf iJust 2 tank and it is a beauty, easy to refill, nice capacity, and it works well with my Kangertech mod.

A quick question I have is: What would be the best wattage for the .5 ohm coils? Currently I'm vaping it at 30W and it makes a good cloud but I'm not getting the pleasant warmth from the vapour that I did on my old tank, just a coldness that takes away from the flavour itself. At the same time, I didn't want to take it above 30W in case it might cause overheating.

Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

Eddio said:


> hey guys
> 
> A month or two ago I decided to get myself the Subox Mini Kit by Kangertech, that ran well except for the fact that it would leak pretty badly every few days. This was kinda frustrating for me so I picked up the Eleaf iJust 2 tank and it is a beauty, easy to refill, nice capacity, and it works well with my Kangertech mod.
> 
> ...


Wish I had a solid answer for you but I don't know the capability of the tank.Check out Youtube for reviews.I will say eleaf makes good gear,I;ve been using a Mello tank for over a year and I get a warm vape though I bought an rba deck for it and make my coils now.It was only $5.00 on Ebay and may fit the iJust2 as the tanks are similar.Hope someone can give a better answer to help out,good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (18/11/15)

If you try the 0.3 coils? They have a much warmer vape


----------



## Tom. F (18/11/15)

Gradually increase your wattage in small increments until you find your sweetspot. If it means pushing the coil to the max to get your preferred vape then by doing it that way you won't run the risk of frying your coil heads. You will be able to notice signs of dryness etc. just before the coil reaches its limit.


----------



## moonunit (18/11/15)

Get the 0.3 coils they can be taken up to 80watts. The 0.5 was disappointing after using the 0.3. This was with the iJust 2 battery/mod which is unregulated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eddio (18/11/15)

Cool, thanks guys, I'll keep all this in mind.


----------



## Mehran (29/6/17)

I am planning to get an Ijust2 tank for my subox, it would be great if you could post a pic of your set up.


----------



## aktorsyl (29/6/17)

moonunit said:


> Get the 0.3 coils they can be taken up to 80watts. The 0.5 was disappointing after using the 0.3. This was with the iJust 2 battery/mod which is unregulated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I found the 0.5 to be quite meh.
The 0.3's are good.. I wouldn't go to 80W though. I vaped it at 40W, but even up to 60W was fine. 60W got rather hot already.


----------

